# Litter names



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

How do you come up with puppy names? Themes, by first letter of the name, ect?

This is what I did for a breeding sired by a dog named Twister. I used storm related named. 

Boys 
Twister Jr, Tremor, Muddslide and Category 5 

Girls 
Storm Chaser, Lady Twister and Dark Skies.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I was going to have a theme, had long list of cocktails supplied by my student daughter, then a list as my son is in the Forces but when it came down to it, thay just weren't suitable

I wanted something special and personal for mine but it was hard, even with just two.

My little black girl when she started to try and walk looked like Samara climbing out of the well in 'The Ring' and because she was born not breathing, she became Super Samara

The boy, I kept, was really tough, but one day he was cuddled with his mum and Honey Monster popped in my head and stuck


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

It depends what takes me at the time.We had an Olympic treasure theme this year,i have had a winter theme before ie Winter Dreams,Winter Wishes etc.An April theme and a play around with winter things ie Icy Magic trix.What comes next,i don't know.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually use character names from tv shows, but kukis pups were named after sweeties (and popp stayed poppet!)


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

I am a holistic therapist and I have a large amount of Gemstones, this gave me the idea to use gemstones as my registered names, so we ended up with Diamond Diva, Crystal Dream, Sapphire Skies etc for the boys we have Emerald Prince, Ebony Knight, Diamond Geezer etc etc........I wont go on as we had 16 puppies....but you get the idea!!!!!!

Puppy Love x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

We also had gemstones for our first litter.I'm beginning to think it is a bit of a tradition with the first litter,i know loads of people that used gemstones with their first litter.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

........because they are so presious!!!! Just like our puppies!!! x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Now this is Precious.







.
Sorry i'm just so smitten i can't stop putting her picture up.Her name is Precious by the way.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow and she is Precious!!! This is my little dream boy.......Harvey - Devacott Diamond Geezer..........


----------



## kalindra (Jun 23, 2012)

For my Border collie litter, I used the sky as a theme, a couple that I can remember (lol) are Skye's The Limit, Northern Lights and Spirit In The Sky.
For our Shepherd litters, we used a particular letter per litter. Like the E litter (our first) and the X litter - a difficult one! We kept a bitch, Kalindra Xharana (Vanta).


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

My litter theme was cold, mummy is Alaskan mist 
Pups were "Alaskan Night", "Alaskan dream", "Alaskan star".


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

All great and interesting themes/names.



pearltheplank said:


> My little black girl when she started to try and walk looked like Samara climbing out of the well in 'The Ring' and because she was born not breathing, she became Super Samara


Neat I have a Samara! Not because of the girl in the movie though, didn't find out she had that name until after I named my girl. I picked the name because of the meaning and I liked it overall, there were a couple others which were close but I settled on Samara.



kalindra said:


> For my Border collie litter, I used the sky as a theme, a couple that I can remember (lol) are Skye's The Limit, Northern Lights and Spirit In The Sky.
> For our Shepherd litters, we used a particular letter per litter. Like the E litter (our first) and the X litter - a difficult one! We kept a bitch, Kalindra Xharana (Vanta).


I've got my X litter names picked out. It was a little difficult since not common letter but the internet is a great help with baby names and whatnot. Like the name you picked btw.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

SpicyBulldog said:


> Neat I have a Samara! Not because of the girl in the movie though, didn't find out she had that name until after I named my girl. I picked the name because of the meaning and I liked it overall, there were a couple others which were close but I settled on .


ooh, what does it mean?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Puppy Love,your boy is very handsome.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> ooh, what does it mean?


It was said to me "guardian". There was also the alternative I believe Shimara or Shimira (will have to look it up, its been so long).


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

My last litter were the Disney litter,

Snow White, Buz Lightyear, The Lion King etc.

The list to choose from was endless and quite easy for boy names too.

There were quite a few that I liked and didn't use so may use them another time :biggrin:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

When maya had her pups, I wanted the most random names so decided on objects  with 10 puppies, it was a little difficult :lol: I even got a friend to name one :lol:

Cookie (Now Socks)
Pencil (Now Missey)
Plushie (Now Badger)
Microwave (Now Bear)
Toaster (Now Hilti)
Basket (Was Harry, the pup who passed away last year)
Token (Now Zeb)
Quilt (Now Rusty)
Squeaky toy (Now Kody)
Novel (Now Truffel)

Must say it was fun :lol: just pleased I didn't have to do pedigree names since they was a x, that would be even harder.


----------

